# Live MMA Tonight On top Promotions Glasgow



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good mate of Mine Mick Bowman (last seen on TUF 13) is fighting on the card tonight against kieron Malone, loads of good fights on the card too, will be shown live tonight from 6.30pm

On Top 2 - Scottish MMA - Live on USTREAM: On Top 2, Live from Bellahouston,, Glasgow (Twitter Hashtag: #ontop2) Saturday 18th June 2011, Showtime: 6:30pm ...


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

that's the wrestler Uche beat a while back isn't it. Should be a good fight that


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh thats the kid, should be a decent fight


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

bit of a brucey bonus for tonight


----------

